# USE_flags

## birdy_356

 :Shocked:  Moin,

Welches ist die Bedeutung der USE-flag Farben rot,grün,gelb,blau?

zB wenn man ein "emerge --update --newuse --deep world -p"

konnte leider nichts finden  :Confused: 

Vielen Dank

ferdi

----------

## Finswimmer

Welches Portage nutzt du?

Ich geb dir einfach mal farbunabhängige Erklärungen:

-USE Useflag ist deaktiviert

+USE aktiviert

+/-USE* geänderte USE Flag, wird beim Neukompilieren geändert

%USE Paketspezifische USE Flags, noch nie gesetzt, werden erst angezeigt, wie sie sind, wenn das Paket installiert worden ist.

Hoffe das wars.

Tobi

----------

## birdy_356

Danke für die Antwort,

Ich meine die Einträge die nach USE=""kommen.

Leider bekomme ich hier keinen farbigen Ausdruck.

Bei kde-base/kdebase-3.5.2-r1 kommt,

arts,cups,hal,ieee1394 sind in rot,-debug,-lm_sensors,-openexr in blau,samba und ldap in grün.

Mich stört die Farbe rot  :Wink: 

Was bedeuten die? 

Portage-2.1_r1-r2

Gentoo ferdi # emerge -pv --update --newuse --deep world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.2-r1  USE="arts cups -debug hal ieee1394 ja va kdeenablefinal ldap* -lm_sensors logitech-mouse -openexr opengl pam samba* ss l -xcomposite xinerama xscreensaver -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r6  USE="X a52 aac aalib a lsa arts asf -debug -directfb dts dvd -dxr3 esd -fbcon ffmpeg flac gnome imagema gick ipv6 libcaca mad -mng -modplug nls opengl oss samba* sdl speex theora v4l v cd vidix vorbis win32codecs xinerama xv xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 nvidia -via" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2  USE="doc exif nls -nousb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.17  USE="gphoto2* ipv6 usb v4l" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.2  USE="arts -debug gphoto2* imlib kdee nablefinal -openexr opengl pdf -povray scanner tetex xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.13  USE="crypt -debug gnome ipv6 java lda p* -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg  -postgres ssl truetype xinerama xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="-3dfx 3dnow -3dnowext X a ac aalib alsa arts -bidi -bindist -bl cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -d ebug -dga -directfb doc dts dv dvb dvd dvdread -edl encode esd -fbcon -ggi gif g tk -i8x0 ipv6 jack joystick jpeg libcaca lirc -live -livecd lzo mad matroska -ma trox mmx -mmxext musepack nas nvidia -openal opengl oss png real -rtc samba* sdl  speex% sse sse2 svga -tga theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x 264 -xanim xinerama xmms xv xvid xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2  USE="acl -build ipv6 -static xinetd*" 0  kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xffm-4.2.3  USE="-debug samba*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1  USE="-X509 -chroot -hpn ipv6 -kerber os ldap* -libedit pam -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static tcpd" 59 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2  USE="doc kde nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0-r5  USE="X doc* mmx" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.1.2  USE="-accessibility cups -debug doc -examples  -firebird* gif jpeg -mng mysql nas nis -odbc opengl png -postgres sqlite xinera ma zlib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/xemacs-21.4.17  USE="X -Xaw3d -athena berkdb -canna -dnd -freewnn gpm jpeg ldap* motif -mule nas -neXt png -postgres tiff -xface" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/rhino-1.5.5-r2  USE="doc jikes* source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.6.1-r2  USE="doc jikes* source" 0 k B

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r1  USE="-7zip X gpm ncurses nls pam samba* -s lang unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0  USE="-debug -nfs samba*" 2, 071 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.5  USE="-3dfx X a52 aac aalib alsa arts -ava hi -bidi -cdda cddb -corba -daap -debug -directfb dts dvb dvd esd -fbcon ffmpeg flac -ggi gnutls hal -httpd libcaca lirc -live matroska -mod mp3 mpeg ncurses nl s nsplugin ogg opengl oss png -rtsp samba* -screen sdl shout skins speex stream svg svga theora truetype -upnp v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xinerama  xml -xosd xv" 7 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-1.7.13  USE="crypt -debug gnome ipv6 java lda p* -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg  -postgres ssl truetype xinerama xprint" 0 kB

----------

## doedel

btw: kalr gehen farben   :Wink:  da gibts so ein pulldown menü, nennt sich schriftfarbe 

----------

## pawlak

Bitte scharf nachdenken:

arts, cups, hal, ieee1494 = rot

-debug, -lm_sensors, -openexr = blau

ldap* und samba* = grün

Also ist doch klar, alle aktivierten USE-Flags sind rot, alle deaktivierten blau und alle neuen sind grün.

----------

## birdy_356

 :Confused:  tja,

Habe lange gewartet eine Frage zu stellen 

Bin eben ein Amateur Linuxer  :Wink: 

Nur leider hilft es mir bei meinem Problem nicht weiter.

(openjade+sgml)

tschüss

ferdi[/code]

----------

## Finswimmer

 *birdy_356 wrote:*   

>  tja,
> 
> Nur leider hilft es mir bei meinem Problem nicht weiter.
> 
> (openjade+sgml)
> ...

 

Welches Problem?

Tobi

----------

## birdy_356

Danke  :Laughing: 

Versuche seit tagen "emerge --update --newuse --deep world"

Emerge bricht immer ab mit gleichen fehlern und immer nur mit Gnome?(openjade+sgml)

Habe im Forum nachgelesen(leider nur alte aber auch versucht)

Gentoo ferdi # emerge -pv --update --newuse --deep world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2  USE="doc* exif nls -nousb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2  USE="doc* kde nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0-r5  USE="X doc* mmx" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/rhino-1.5.5-r2  USE="doc jikes* source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.6.1-r2  USE="doc jikes* source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0  USE="-debug -nfs samba*" 0 kB

ferdi@Gentoo ~ $ emerge --info

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

Portage 2.1_rc1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.0.3, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-ge ntoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre19

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share /config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/ pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/t erminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/ distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="nl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/d istfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl afs alsa apache2 apm arts artswrappersuid asf  asm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cddb cdparanoia cdr cjk clamav cli crypt cups dbus divx4linux dlloader doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdre ad eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac flash foomaticd b fortran fping gdbm gif gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal howl icu ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack jack-tmpfs java jikes joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal latin1 ldap libcaca libg++ libwww lirc l ogitech-mouse lzo mad matroska mbrola mikmod mjpeg mmx mono motif mozilla mp3 mp 4 mpeg mplayer msn musepack musicbrainz mysql nas nautilus ncurses netjack netwo rk new-login nis nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss  pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png portaudio pppd python qt quicktime rar readline re al recode reflection samba scanner sdk sdl session setup-plugin shout skins slp sndfile source speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl stream subtitles svg svga swa t tclk tcltk tcpd tetex theora threads tiff timidity transcode truetype truetype -fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager videos vidix vlm vorb is wifi win32codecs wma wmf wxwindow wxwindows x264 xine xinerama xinetd xml xml 2 xmms xorg xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyb oard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_nl userland_GNU video_cards_nv vid eo_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXT RA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ifc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-efc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-lf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... (cached) no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no

checking for dlopen... (cached) no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for dlopen... (cached) no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking for gettext... yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for inline... (cached) inline

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking stdio.h usability... yes

checking stdio.h presence... yes

checking for stdio.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for sys/param.h... (cached) yes

checking termios.h usability... yes

checking termios.h presence... yes

checking for termios.h... yes

checking sgetty.h usability... no

checking sgetty.h presence... no

checking for sgetty.h... no

checking ttold.h usability... no

checking ttold.h presence... no

checking for ttold.h... no

checking ioctl-types.h usability... no

checking ioctl-types.h presence... no

checking for ioctl-types.h... no

checking for fcntl.h... (cached) yes

checking sgtty.h usability... yes

checking sgtty.h presence... yes

checking for sgtty.h... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking for sys/time.h... (cached) yes

checking termio.h usability... yes

checking termio.h presence... yes

checking for termio.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking endian.h usability... yes

checking endian.h presence... yes

checking for endian.h... yes

checking byteswap.h usability... yes

checking byteswap.h presence... yes

checking for byteswap.h... yes

checking asm/io.h usability... yes

checking asm/io.h presence... yes

checking for asm/io.h... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for snprintf... (cached) yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking resmgr.h usability... no

checking resmgr.h presence... no

checking for resmgr.h... no

checking baudboy.h usability... no

checking baudboy.h presence... no

checking for baudboy.h... no

checking ttylock.h usability... no

checking ttylock.h presence... no

checking for ttylock.h... no

checking for dev_lock in -llockdev... no

checking for libusb-config... /usr/bin/libusb-config

checking usb.h usability... yes

checking usb.h presence... yes

checking for usb.h... yes

checking for usb_busses in -lusb... yes

configure: WARNING:

*** You need at least version 0.1.5 of the libusb library for USB support

*** http://sourceforge.net/projects/libusb/

*** If you cannot find the appropriate version, try CVS

checking for re_compile_pattern... yes

checking main docdir... ${prefix}/share/doc (FHS style)

checking package docdir... ${prefix}/share/doc/libgphoto2_port (default style)

checking for gtkdoc-mkdb... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-mkdb

checking for html dir... ${prefix}/share/doc/libgphoto2_port/html (default)

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating intl/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating libgphoto2_port/Makefile

config.status: creating serial/Makefile

config.status: creating usb/Makefile

config.status: creating gphoto2-port-config

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating m4/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: creating po/POTFILES

config.status: creating po/Makefile

Configuration (libgphoto2_port)

        Source code location:    .

        Compiler:                i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

        SERIAL support:          yes

        Locking mechanism (for serial ports):

        Use resmgr:              no

        Use baudboy:             no

        Use ttylock:             no

        Use lockdev:             no

        USB support:             yes, from /usr

        Build API documentation: yes

        Use ltdl.h:              no

Configuration (libgphoto2):

        Source code location:      .

        Version:                   2.1.6

        Compiler:                  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

        Build API documentation:   yes

        pkg-config:                yes

        EXIF support:              yes (version 0.6.13 from /usr), (>= 0.5.4)

        JPEG mangling support:     yes

        Use ltdl.h:                no

        /proc/meminfo:             available

Please check whether the configuration I detected matches what you

would like to have. E.g. make sure that USB support is there if you

intend to use USB cameras with libgphoto2.

Please also check that PKG_CONFIG_PATH contains ${libdir}/pkgconfig

before compiling any libgphoto2 frontend.

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6'

Making all in intl

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/intl'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/intl'

Making all in libgphoto2_port

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port'

make  all-recursive

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port'

Making all in intl

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/intl'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/intl'

Making all in po

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/po'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/po'

Making all in libgphoto2_port

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/libgphoto2_port'

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I..                                   -I../intl                                        -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\"                -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-info-list.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-info-list.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gphoto2-port-info-list.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-info-list.c -o gphoto2-port-info-list.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I..                                   -I../intl                                        -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\"                -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-log.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-log.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gphoto2-port-log.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-log.c -o gphoto2-port-log.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I..                                   -I../intl                                        -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\"                -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-version.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-version.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gphoto2-port-version.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-version.c -o gphoto2-port-version.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I..                                   -I../intl                                        -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\"                -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gphoto2-port.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port.c -o gphoto2-port.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I..                                   -I../intl                                        -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\"                -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-portability.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-portability.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gphoto2-port-portability.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-portability.c -o gphoto2-port-portability.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I..                                   -I../intl                                        -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\"                -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-result.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-result.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gphoto2-port-result.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -DIOLIBS=\"/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c gphoto2-port-result.c -o gphoto2-port-result.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -g -Wall -o libgphoto2_port.la -rpath /usr/lib -version-info 5:1:5 gphoto2-port-info-list.lo gphoto2-port-log.lo gphoto2-port-version.lo gphoto2-port.lo gphoto2-port-portability.lo gphoto2-port-result.lo -ldl

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/gphoto2-port-info-list.o .libs/gphoto2-port-log.o .libs/gphoto2-port-version.o .libs/gphoto2-port.o .libs/gphoto2-port-portability.o .libs/gphoto2-port-result.o  -ldl  -march=athlon-xp -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgphoto2_port.so.0 -o .libs/libgphoto2_port.so.0.5.1

(cd .libs && rm -f libgphoto2_port.so.0 && ln -s libgphoto2_port.so.0.5.1 libgphoto2_port.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libgphoto2_port.so && ln -s libgphoto2_port.so.0.5.1 libgphoto2_port.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libgphoto2_port.a  gphoto2-port-info-list.o gphoto2-port-log.o gphoto2-port-version.o gphoto2-port.o gphoto2-port-portability.o gphoto2-port-result.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libgphoto2_port.a

creating libgphoto2_port.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libgphoto2_port.la && ln -s ../libgphoto2_port.la libgphoto2_port.la)

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/libgphoto2_port'

Making all in test

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/test'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..              -I../include            -I../intl               -I../libgphoto2_port    -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c test-gp-port.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -g -Wall -o test-gp-port ../libgphoto2_port/libgphoto2_port.la  test-gp-port.o

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -g -Wall -o .libs/test-gp-port test-gp-port.o  ../libgphoto2_port/.libs/libgphoto2_port.so

creating test-gp-port

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/test'

Making all in serial

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/serial'

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../libgphoto2_port -I../intl    -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c unix.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../libgphoto2_port -I../intl -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c unix.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/unix.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../libgphoto2_port -I../intl -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c unix.c -o unix.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -g -Wall -o libgphoto2_port_serial.la -rpath /usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1 -module -avoid-version  unix.lo ../libgphoto2_port/libgphoto2_port.la

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/unix.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/libgphoto2_port/.libs ../libgphoto2_port/.libs/libgphoto2_port.so  -march=athlon-xp -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgphoto2_port_serial.so -o .libs/libgphoto2_port_serial.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libgphoto2_port_serial.a  unix.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libgphoto2_port_serial.a

creating libgphoto2_port_serial.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libgphoto2_port_serial.la && ln -s ../libgphoto2_port_serial.la libgphoto2_port_serial.la)

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/serial'

Making all in usb

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/usb'

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../intl -I../libgphoto2_port     -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c libusb.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../intl -I../libgphoto2_port -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c libusb.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libusb.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../intl -I../libgphoto2_port -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -c libusb.c -o libusb.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -Wall -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -g -Wall -o libgphoto2_port_usb.la -rpath /usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1 -module -avoid-version libusb.lo -L/usr/lib -lusb                                ../libgphoto2_port/libgphoto2_port.la

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libusb.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/libgphoto2_port/.libs -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libusb.so ../libgphoto2_port/.libs/libgphoto2_port.so  -march=athlon-xp -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgphoto2_port_usb.so -o .libs/libgphoto2_port_usb.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libgphoto2_port_usb.a  libusb.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libgphoto2_port_usb.a

creating libgphoto2_port_usb.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libgphoto2_port_usb.la && ln -s ../libgphoto2_port_usb.la libgphoto2_port_usb.la)

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/usb'

Making all in doc

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/doc'

cd . && gtkdoc-scan --module=gphoto2-port --source-dir=../libgphoto2_port

cd . && gtkdoc-mktmpl --module=gphoto2-port

WARNING: No declaration found for: gp_port_get_error

###Can't parse args for function gp_port_set_error: ...)#ifdef __GNUC____attribute__((__format__(printf,2,3)))#endif;const char *gp_port_get_error (GPPort *port

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_CLOSE

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_OPEN

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_PIN

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_SERIAL_BREAK

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_SERIAL_FLUSH

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_TIMEOUT

###Can't parse args for function gp_log: ...)#ifdef __GNUC____attribute__((__format__(printf,3,4)))#endif;void gp_logv     (GPLogLevel level, const char *domain, const char *format,va_list args)#ifdef __GNUC____attribute__((__format__(printf,3,0)))#endif;void gp_log_data (const char *domain, const char *data, unsigned int size

WARNING: No declaration found for: <TITLE>GPhoto2-Port-USB</FILE>

WARNING: No declaration found for: <TITLE>GPhoto2-Port-Serial</FILE>

=============================================================================

WARNING: 61 unused declarations.

  These can be found in gphoto2-port-unused.txt.

  They should be added to gphoto2-port-sections.txt in the appropriate place.

=============================================================================

cd . && gtkdoc-mkdb --module=gphoto2-port --source-dir=../libgphoto2_port

WARNING: Parameter described in source code comment block but does not exist -

         FUNCTION: gp_port_set_error Parameter: Varargs.

WARNING: No declaration found for: gp_port_get_error

###Can't parse args for function gp_port_set_error: ...)#ifdef __GNUC____attribute__((__format__(printf,2,3)))#endif;const char *gp_port_get_error (GPPort *port

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_CLOSE

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_OPEN

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_PIN

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_SERIAL_BREAK

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_SERIAL_FLUSH

WARNING: No declaration found for: GP_ERROR_IO_TIMEOUT

WARNING: Parameter described in source code comment block but does not exist -

         FUNCTION: gp_log Parameter: Varargs.

WARNING: Parameter described in source code comment block but does not exist -

         MACRO: GP_LOG Parameter: params.

WARNING: Parameter described in source code comment block but does not exist -

         MACRO: GP_DEBUG Parameter: params.

###Can't parse args for function gp_log: ...)#ifdef __GNUC____attribute__((__format__(printf,3,4)))#endif;void gp_logv     (GPLogLevel level, const char *domain, const char *format,va_list args)#ifdef __GNUC____attribute__((__format__(printf,3,0)))#endif;void gp_log_data (const char *domain, const char *data, unsigned int size

WARNING: No declaration found for: <TITLE>GPhoto2-Port-USB</FILE>

WARNING: No declaration found for: <TITLE>GPhoto2-Port-Serial</FILE>

25% symbol docs coverage (32 symbols documented, 8 symbols incomplete, 97 not documented)

See gphoto2-port-undocumented.txt for a list of missing docs.

The doc coverage percentage doesn't include intro sections.

if ! test -d html ; then mkdir html ; fi

cd html && gtkdoc-mkhtml gphoto2-port .././gphoto2-port-api.sgml

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-result.sgml:3:19:E: ID "TOP_OF_PAGE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:3:19: ID "TOP_OF_PAGE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-result.sgml:14:20:E: ID "SYNOPSIS" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:14:20: ID "SYNOPSIS" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-result.sgml:15:11:E: ID "SYNOPSIS.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:15:11: ID "SYNOPSIS.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-result.sgml:52:14:E: ID "DESC" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:49:14: ID "DESC" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-result.sgml:53:11:E: ID "DESC.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:50:11: ID "DESC.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-result.sgml:59:14:E: ID "DETAILS" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:56:14: ID "DETAILS" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-result.sgml:60:11:E: ID "DETAILS.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:57:11: ID "DETAILS.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-info-list.sgml:3:19:E: ID "TOP_OF_PAGE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:3:19: ID "TOP_OF_PAGE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-info-list.sgml:14:20:E: ID "SYNOPSIS" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:14:20: ID "SYNOPSIS" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-info-list.sgml:15:11:E: ID "SYNOPSIS.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:15:11: ID "SYNOPSIS.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-info-list.sgml:48:14:E: ID "DESC" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:49:14: ID "DESC" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-info-list.sgml:49:11:E: ID "DESC.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:50:11: ID "DESC.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-info-list.sgml:55:14:E: ID "DETAILS" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:56:14: ID "DETAILS" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-info-list.sgml:56:11:E: ID "DETAILS.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:57:11: ID "DETAILS.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port.sgml:3:19:E: ID "TOP_OF_PAGE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:3:19: ID "TOP_OF_PAGE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port.sgml:14:20:E: ID "SYNOPSIS" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:14:20: ID "SYNOPSIS" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port.sgml:15:11:E: ID "SYNOPSIS.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:15:11: ID "SYNOPSIS.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port.sgml:68:14:E: ID "DESC" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:49:14: ID "DESC" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port.sgml:69:11:E: ID "DESC.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:50:11: ID "DESC.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port.sgml:75:14:E: ID "DETAILS" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:56:14: ID "DETAILS" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port.sgml:76:11:E: ID "DETAILS.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:57:11: ID "DETAILS.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-library.sgml:3:19:E: ID "TOP_OF_PAGE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:3:19: ID "TOP_OF_PAGE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-library.sgml:14:20:E: ID "SYNOPSIS" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:14:20: ID "SYNOPSIS" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-library.sgml:15:11:E: ID "SYNOPSIS.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:15:11: ID "SYNOPSIS.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-library.sgml:41:14:E: ID "DESC" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:49:14: ID "DESC" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-library.sgml:42:11:E: ID "DESC.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:50:11: ID "DESC.TITLE" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-library.sgml:48:14:E: ID "DETAILS" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:56:14: ID "DETAILS" first defined here

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-library.sgml:49:11:E: ID "DETAILS.TITLE" already defined

/usr/bin/openjade:.././sgml/gphoto2-port-log.sgml:57:11: ID "DETAILS.TITLE" first defined here

make[4]: *** [html] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port/doc'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6/libgphoto2_port'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2/work/libgphoto2-2.1.6'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1527:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 931:   Called src_compile

  libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2.ebuild, line 82:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Ein USE="-doc" emerge media-libs/libgphoto2 läuft hingegen durch.

tschüss für heute

ferdi

----------

## Ampheus

bugreport?

----------

## misterjack

@birdy_356: lies bitte zuerst die Forenregeln, §13

----------

## Genone

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> %USE Paketspezifische USE Flags, noch nie gesetzt, werden erst angezeigt, wie sie sind, wenn das Paket installiert worden ist.

 

Falsch. % bzw. gelb bedeutet dass die installierte Version eines Pakets diese Flags noch nicht unterstützt hat, die neue Version aber schon.

Sie müssen nicht paketspezifisch sein und können auch durchaus schon vorher gesetzt worden sein.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   %USE Paketspezifische USE Flags, noch nie gesetzt, werden erst angezeigt, wie sie sind, wenn das Paket installiert worden ist. 
> 
> Falsch. % bzw. gelb bedeutet dass die installierte Version eines Pakets diese Flags noch nicht unterstützt hat, die neue Version aber schon.
> 
> Sie müssen nicht paketspezifisch sein und können auch durchaus schon vorher gesetzt worden sein.

 

Danke. Man lernt nie aus. Jetzt macht das auch ein bisschen mehr Sinn, denn die Flags werden erst mit der neuen Version aktiv.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *birdy_356 wrote:*   

> ...Habe im Forum nachgelesen...

 

 *birdy_356 wrote:*   

> ferdi@Gentoo ~ $ emerge --info
> 
> ...
> 
> *** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems
> ...

 

Was lernen wir durch Lesen was der Fehler sein könnte?   :Wink: 

----------

## birdy_356

Das es ein Bug ist,

Bin jetzt fasst up-todate,auser "gnome-system-tools"

emerge libgphoto2,gnome-libs,gdk-pixbuf, geht nicht.

USE="-doc" emerge libgphoto2,gnome-libs,gdk-pixbuf, geht!

emerge rhino und commons-beanutils geht auch.

 :Wink: 

tschüss

ps die Eulen augen hab ich vom lesen

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## Roller

Bist du in der "portage"-Group?

----------

## birdy_356

portage group,nein

habe heute morgen "doc" aus der /etc/make.conf genommen.

Ein "emerge -e system" lief erfolgreich durch.

Im Moment läuft ein "emerge -e world"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Beides weil ich den "gcc-4.0.3" emerged habe.

 :Wink: 

melde mich wenn's geklapt hat.

ferdi

----------

## franzf

Du weißt dass du außer den globalen USE-Flags auch lokale setzen kannst?

Die zuständige Konfigurations-datei:

/etc/portage/package.use

In der machst du Einträge der Form

```
Paket-Gruppe/Paket-Name [+,-]USE_FLAG
```

In deinem Fall:

```
media-libs/libgphoto2 -doc
```

So brauchst du wegen dem einen USE-Flag ändern nicht dein Ganzes System neu mergen  :Wink: 

Wenn du z.B. dann mal NUR xine mit mp3-Untersatützung haben willst aktivierst du also NUR hierfür das FLAG mad... u.s.w.

Viel Spaß noch

Franz

----------

## birdy_356

Aha,das wusste ich nicht  :Shocked: 

danke

ferdi

----------

## think4urs11

 *birdy_356 wrote:*   

> Das es ein Bug ist

 

ja richtig allerdings eher deiner als ein systembedingter und zwar möglicherweise dieser hier:

 *birdy_356 wrote:*   

> *** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

 

----------

## birdy_356

 :Twisted Evil:  normal mache ich auch ein "emerge --info"als root.  :Laughing: 

In der Zwischenzeit zurück auf kernel-r6 weil Nvidia nicht konnte. 

ferdi

----------

## Ampheus

Es könnte natürlich auch an dem 4er GCC liegen. Gibt es einen ebstimmten Grund, warum du den installiert hast?

----------

## birdy_356

hallo,

Bin auf gcc-4.0.3 umgestiegen weil ich diese obengenannten Probleme hatte.

Aber gcc-4.0.3 rennt wie Sau!

Auch "Nvidia-glx"geht wieder mit kernel-r6. 

Wie's aussieht dauert es noch eine weile bis emerge fertig ist(morgen?)

Danke  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *birdy_356 wrote:*   Das es ein Bug ist 
> 
> ja richtig allerdings eher deiner als ein systembedingter und zwar möglicherweise dieser hier:
> 
>  *birdy_356 wrote:*   *** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems 

 

emerge wird als non-root keine Programme installieren (Beim Versuch wird es direkt am Anfang abbrechen mit der Meldung das root Rechte gebraucht werden). Hat also mit dem Problem von birdy_356 nicht viel zu tun  :Wink: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## birdy_356

Danke Sino Tech,  :Laughing: 

Und scheinbar lag es doch daran,nachdem "-doc"aus dem System ist lief alles wunderbar und ohne Fehler durch.  :Cool: 

Nochmals danke für die unterstützung.

Auf zum nächsten Problem  :Laughing: 

ferdi

----------

